# vr6 60-2 wheel in megasquirt



## 97golf2.slow (Aug 12, 2005)

***update***
ive found new information on the ms extra forums. cdndub claims tooth 16 is under the sensor at cyl 1 tdc. therefore ive uploaded the new screenshot with what i think would now be correct. so please correct me if im wrong here. 
So ive got my megasquirt assembled and loaded with the msns-extra firmware 029v. im workin on getting all the correct settings for running my vr6 with the ms. im just trying to figure the wheel decoder settings. the bentley explains the missing teeth to be tdc of cyl 1 so heres what i was thinking, but it has to be wrong because you cannot use missing teeth as a reference point. so im kinda stuck although i know this has been done before but i couldnt find anything.










_Modified by 97golf2.slow at 11:36 PM 2-13-2007_


----------



## 97golf2.slow (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: vr6 60-2 wheel in megasquirt (97golf2.slow)*

heres my bench setup with some simulated sensors on the breadboard


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: vr6 60-2 wheel in megasquirt (97golf2.slow)*

16 teeth before TDC = 16x6*= 96* trigger angle if you sparked at tooth 0.
10 teeth before TDC = 10*6= 60* trigger angle if you sparked at tooth 6.
Many ways to get to the same thing but your trigger angle must match your decoder settings, as well as be larger then your max timing value.


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: vr6 60-2 wheel in megasquirt (97golf2.slow)*

Going with this diagram, it looks like you can use the 60 degree setting with the settings you have laid out for your trigger wheel. This is assuming that the sensor really is on tooth 16, and not actually tooth 17. 90% of the people I have seen have given the tooth count wrong as the first tooth after the gap is actually seen as #2 by Megasquirt. Hope this makes sense. -Pat


----------



## 97golf2.slow (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: vr6 60-2 wheel in megasquirt (patatron)*

Whats the easiest way to find what tooth is tdc for cyl 1? do i have to pull my oil pan and look up in there at the wheel? any ideas would help


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: vr6 60-2 wheel in megasquirt (97golf2.slow)*

Thats probably the best way to make sure you are accurate. Or se if cnddub has trigger settings ready to go.


----------



## 97golf2.slow (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: vr6 60-2 wheel in megasquirt (patatron)*

alright, thanks pat
testing with my "stim"


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: vr6 60-2 wheel in megasquirt (97golf2.slow)*

Of course double check things with an advance timing light to verify your settings are giving you the desired results.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Of course double check things with an advance timing light to verify your settings are giving you the desired results.


paul isthe crank trigger 78.0 degree as im told its wrong?ms3x


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Ms2/3 78 deg for sure.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks paul ive set it at 78.0 deg on the 12vr6 but i assume its same for the mk5 r32 ,78degree x360 gives 438 (for the fully sequental fuel/spark on ms3x ) is this also correct


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

78 for that one too. Its still 6 deg per tooth, 78 just means its 13 teeth from the 0 tooth to the tdc tooth.


----------

